# Looking to upgrade my pre/pro



## DrAudio (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm looking to replace my B&K Ref 50 series 1 with something that is more flexible with current technologies (i.e.: BR, lossless formats, HDMI, etc).

Current system is tri-amped Linn av 5140 mains, bi-amped 5120 center and rears are Jamo E870s. Amps are Linn 5120's with aktiv cards for the bi/tri amping and single channel for the rears. Sub is currently disabled as I live in an apartment complex with fairly thin walls. Because of this most music (primarily classical and jazz) and movies are played fairly quietly.

I'm looking for an improvement in resolution, clarity, overall improvement in low level playing along with processing capability. Looking on various used equipment websites, it looks like I could end up with better sounding used equipment (Krell, Lexicon, Meridian, Classe, etc) for about the same price as some newer "lower level" equipment such as Integra, Denon, Marantz, etc. Not sure which is going to give me the better options based on what I'm looking for and I've been out of the HT market for awhile.

I'm well aware that my best bet would be to demo (either in my own apartment or in a shop) different equipment, but most places don't have anything even remotely similar to my setup.

Any suggestions or advice is much appreciated.

-D


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

DrAudio said:


> I'm looking to replace my B&K Ref 50 series 1 with something that is more flexible with current technologies (i.e.: BR, lossless formats, HDMI, etc) ...............................................................................................................
> Looking on various used equipment websites, it looks like I could end up with better sounding used equipment (Krell, Lexicon, Meridian, Classe, etc) for about the same price as some newer "lower level" equipment such as Integra, Denon, Marantz, etc.


Used high-end will not get you the new-edge features you want.


----------



## DrAudio (Dec 9, 2009)

^^^ Thanks for the response. I know that used hi-end will not provide the new bells and whistles, but sometimes there is that rare gem, that without having the latest and greatest, far outweights the benefits and costs associated with said bells and whistles. I see this almost daily in my industry (audiology). This is kind of what I'm hoping to discuss and weigh my options.

Thanks,
-D


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

DrAudio said:


> I'm looking to replace my B&K Ref 50 series 1 with something that is more flexible with current technologies (i.e.: BR, lossless formats, HDMI, etc).
> 
> Current system is tri-amped Linn av 5140 mains, bi-amped 5120 center and rears are Jamo E870s. Amps are Linn 5120's with aktiv cards for the bi/tri amping and single channel for the rears. Sub is currently disabled as I live in an apartment complex with fairly thin walls. Because of this most music (primarily classical and jazz) and movies are played fairly quietly.
> 
> ...


Hello,
At this stage, going with at least HDMI 1.3 seems the best path. Anthem's AVM 50v is an excellent choice if wanting to have more of an high end SSP.

That being said, Integra's DHC-80.2 offers truly every Feature out there. With it having Audyssey's MultEQ XT 32, I do think it is tough to beat. 

All I can say is that there is a reason for older Krell's, Lexicon's, etc, selling for similar Prices to more up to date SSP's in spite of the fact they sold for 10,000 Dollars and more. This is an HDMI Age and SSP's without it are selling for Pennies on the Dollar. Moreover, Room EQ's like Audyssey, ARC, Trinnov et al really can and often do make a profound difference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any reason that you would not be willing to get a good AVR? They preform just as well as a pre pro and cost far less and they also give you far more features than a Pre pro. 
There was a day that pre pros we better quality but that is not the case any more because of mass market sales in the AVR area and customer demands.


----------



## DrAudio (Dec 9, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Any reason that you would not be willing to get a good AVR?


My front 3 speakers are run with fully active crossovers built into the amps....

-D


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

But many an AVR would have pre outs that allow you to use external amps and all the active EQ you need. If you do not care about viewing 3D, last year's models with HDMI, lossless sound, and something like Audyssey to automate room EQ are available easily as low as $400. It would be very hard to discern an audible difference from an expensive pre pro. If you want HDMI 1.4 for 3D or you want some fancy video processing, that would cost more. But either way, I also think newer electronics will suit better, except for specialized applications like playing vinyl.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

DrAudio said:


> My front 3 speakers are run with fully active crossovers built into the amps....
> 
> -D


Yes, most mid to high end AVRs have pre outs so in essence you get a pre pro for far less than a pre pro costs.
For example, an Onkyo 3008 Will run you about $1000 and has way more processing power and features than any $2000 pre pro would have.


----------



## DrAudio (Dec 9, 2009)

An interesting point! I hadn't thought about it from that perspective. I will look into some recievers too and see what I come up with. Thanks for the idea!

Saving some money wouldn't be a bad thing as I just finished building a 416 stroker motor for the GTO :T

-D


----------



## appledude (Jan 5, 2011)

Meridian 861v4 is a no brainer and could be had on a cheap nowadays...:innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

appledude said:


> Meridian 861v4 is a no brainer and could be had on a cheap nowadays...:innocent:


Define cheep? They still sell for around $5000 thats not cheep compared to a $1000 Onkyo that will preform just as well.


----------



## appledude (Jan 5, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Define cheep? They still sell for around $5000 thats not cheep compared to a $1000 Onkyo that will preform just as well.


This going to be like apples and oranges.. :innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I will strongly disagree, particularly because he is already using his external amps and will only use the Onkyo's internal processing. Most $600+ receivers these days use the top of the line DACs and circuitry that the expensive processors use and you get far more options like Auddessy and surround modes than you do in stand alone pre-pros.


----------

